# Rumble in daa City



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. Oktober 2004)

Soooo wie ich gerade erfahren habe trifft sich alles was rang und Namen hat vom 29.10 - 31.10 in Braunschweig City

Für übernachtung ist aussreichend gesorgt... also denke 30 LEute bekommen wir ganz locker unter!!

in diesem sinne ... WER IST DABEI????

Mfg Marco

Bs- AllStarzzzzz Deluxe XL

                  möge die MAcht mit uns sein

Ps: Ohne Tommy, Max, Toto fanhen wir nicht an


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Oktober 2004)

Also wie gesagt Freunde kein Weg ist zu weit... Wer da nicht kommt oder kann ist selber schuld. Schatthausen ist ja schon wie am So besprochen im Boot. Wo bleibt der Rest wie die Münchner oder unsere Freunde aus den neuen Bundesländer.... 

Die schönen Tage vor der verluderten Winter sind gezählt, also ab nach BS und nochmal ein geiles Wochenende vor der Off-Saisong erleben.

Bis dann....  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (5. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie gesagt Freunde kein Weg ist zu weit... Wer da nicht kommt oder kann ist selber schuld. Schatthausen ist ja schon wie am So besprochen im Boot. Wo bleibt der Rest wie die Münchner oder unsere Freunde aus den neuen Bundesländer....
> 
> Die schönen Tage vor der verluderten Winter sind gezählt, also ab nach BS und nochmal ein geiles Wochenende vor der Off-Saisong erleben.
> 
> ...




ES GIBT KEINE OFF-SAISON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Oktober 2004)

Was denn los mit euch??? Dachte das war klar das ihr bei uns vorbei kommt??!?!!

Hallooooooo?


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Oktober 2004)

also

ich der hitzel und der max schrom würden auf jeden fall kommen.

Ausnahme nur wenn der Wetterbericht fürs komplette wochenende dauerregen angesagt hat. eventuell schließen sich noch andere schatthäuser an nur problem is das fahren. da muss man nochmal abwarten

wir 3 würden auf jeden fall ne schlafgelegenheit nutzen. hab ja auch schon mim stefan drüber geredet und denke das gibt kein problem!

wir werden aber auf jeden nochmal telefonieren


----------



## sebi-online88 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jungs,

was geht denn ab mit euch? Sonst sind doch alle immer so geil drauf auf City und Leute aus dem Forum treffen. Und nun sollen wir mit paar Leuten ne Sausse starten. Auf jetzt, der Weg wird sich lohnen....

P.S. Wir bringen denn Trial-Max mit...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wir bringen denn Trial-Max mit...



porno-max, wenn ich bitten darf...

@marco: wie issen das eigentlich mitm pennen? Also wo pennen wir da? kostet das was? (nur mla so)

Ja ohne scheiß jetzt, wer kommt eigentlich? bis jetzt ja nciht so viele? oder?

Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. Oktober 2004)

Ihr schlaft bei uns ind der WG oder bei Lange seiner Freundinn...die haben nen fettes Haus...also mehr als genug Platz... 

Das Haus ist nen bischen ausserhalb...aber unsere WG fast in der city...
haben genug Platz... macht euch mal keine Sorgen...KOSTET ALLES NIX

MfG

Marco 
Bikarz from the BLOCK


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr schlaft bei uns ind der WG oder bei Lange seiner Freundinn...die haben nen fettes Haus...also mehr als genug Platz...
> 
> Das Haus ist nen bischen ausserhalb...aber unsere WG fast in der city...
> haben genug Platz... macht euch mal keine Sorgen...KOSTET ALLES NIX
> ...



Yeaaah, geil, ne trial WG, find ich ja mal derb geil, da gehts um nix anderes mehr als trialen....optimal ey.
da versteh ich ncith ganz warum nciht noch viel mehr leute kommen...... naja wat solls. ich freu auf jeden fall drauf, wird hamma geil, so zum ende der Ferien.....

Max


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Oktober 2004)

sodele bin zurück aus zürich!

und freue mich schon aufs nächste wochenende

@ marko

ich werde dich erst morgen anrufen weil mr hoffmann erst checken muss welche karre er bekommt und wir dann genau wissen wer alles aus schatthausen kommt!

des weiteren werde ich nach BS dvd's mitbringen darauf werde ich meine/unsere gesammelten filme von WM EM EC und und und brennen, jedoch möchte ich bissl geld dafür das ich zumindest die ausgaben für die dvd's raus habe. sollte jemand kein dvd laufwerk haben, kann ich das auf mehrere cd's brennen das muss icha ber dann frühzeitig wissen...
also bis spätestens donnerstag um 17 uhr melden damit ich weiß wieviele cd's/dvd's ich brennen muss


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Oktober 2004)

Bring mal ruhig alles in doppelter Ausführung mit. Sollte ja auf nem PC oder DVD Player laufen... telefonieren wir morgen...

Hoffe das Wetter bleibt gut...

MfG

Marco.... mit C  lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (25. Oktober 2004)

zur info ich mach
eine daten dvd die wird voraussichtlich nicht auf einem normalen dvd player laufen. also nur auf nem pc dvd laufwerk...


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. Oktober 2004)

@Tommy

mir kannst du auch eine machen...

@all

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles nach BS? Bitte schreibt euch jetzt alle mal in diesen Thread ein damit der Marko auch mal weiss was Sache ist. Das wetter soll leicht wolkig werden, aber kein Regen von Fr.-So. Also Jungs sagt mal bescheid wer alles kommt und wann ihr denn anreisen wollt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## chainbrain (25. Oktober 2004)

ich würd vielleicht mal so auf´n sprung vorbeischau´n, BS ist ja kein weg von hier...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (25. Oktober 2004)

hi marco! Ich kann da leider nicht und es ist auch weit genug entfernt von mir. Hab keine Ferien!!!! Ähm wer kommt von euch hier (vielleciht du Marco auch) nach Stuttgart zur Session am 06.11. - 07.11. ? (Bitte im Suttgart-Session-Thread eintragen) Da bin ich zu 99 % auch da! Ausser wenn man schon sicher im voraus weiß dass es pissen wird, dann lassen wir 2 des hier vom Bodensee mit der Anreise! Also wär cool wenn dann auch noch paar nach Stuttgart kommen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Oktober 2004)

ich komme auf jeden nach BS. wenn das bis ende der woche mitm auto klappt, dann bring ich nochn zoo-trialer und den alex aus mainz mit.
wenn das nicht klappt, werde ich mitm sebi-online kommen.
@sebi: ich sag dir dann bescheit obs mitm auto geklappt hat und ihr mich mitnehmt oder nciht...

wir würden so freitag gegen 18.00-19.00uhr kommen, ok??
früher geht leider nciht, wegen auto ummelden und so.

Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Oktober 2004)

Komm wann immer ihr wollt...mach schon mal die Landezone klar.... wie bei TRA lol


PS: Hab nen DVX Player...der spielt alles....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Oktober 2004)

ich würde auch gern kommen, nur leider habe ich keine fahrgelegenheit :-( (bremen)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. Oktober 2004)

Sooooo....New Bikarzzz on the Block....

Jetzt läuft der Count down..... Also..wer kommen will und nicht genau weiß wo er hin muss.... CALL 0190 332 332.....

ne Spaß bei Seite..... 0177 8456 959

MfG

Marco


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich frage mich jetzt auch wer denn alles kommt. Für uns sind es gut 5 Stunden zu fahren, das ist nicht so wie kurz rüber zum Bäcker. Wenn jetzt nur wieder 3 Leute kommen können wir es gleich vertagen, zumal das Wetter laut allen Online Wetterdiensten schlecht werden soll.

Als kommt wer oder nicht????? Ist echt immer das gleiche hier im Forum.... keiner bekommt den A R S C H hoch.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Oktober 2004)

@tommy: wie siehts bei euch aus?
@mtb-trialer: auf ihr müsst auch vorbeischauen, das is doch nurn katzensprung von euch aus!!

online wetterdienste kannst knicken, da steht immer es falsche dirn, das stimmt nie, vorallem nach dem online wetterdinest müsste es anundzu eine woche durchgehend regnen.


----------



## biketrialer (28. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich frage mich jetzt auch wer denn alles kommt. Für uns sind es gut 5 Stunden zu fahren, das ist nicht so wie kurz rüber zum Bäcker. Wenn jetzt nur wieder 3 Leute kommen können wir es gleich vertagen, zumal das Wetter laut allen Online Wetterdiensten schlecht werden soll.
> 
> Als kommt wer oder nicht????? Ist echt immer das gleiche hier im Forum.... keiner bekommt den A R S C H hoch.



ich würd gerne, kann aber aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht!
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Oktober 2004)

aaaaaalllllsoo


wir(ich und der hitzel) fahren morgen um 16 uhr los. hab das grad mim amrco gecheckt und das geht ok

das wetter ist uns scheiß egal...

an alle die bei marco pennen!
schlafsack ist mitzubringen fürn rest ist gesorgt.
Die Wg befindet sich in der Kreuzstraße in BS man fährt A7 bis Braunschweig Gartenstadt und dann muss man 2 spurig links bzw leicht gerade aus der 2 spurigen schnellstraße folgen. bis man zur kreuzstraße kommt.


ja wie kommst jetzt max? bzw ihr freiburger wart doch so scharf drauf und jetzt wollt ihr doch nicht. is doch s c h e i ßegal wieviele da kommen...das rockt...außerdem kommen die anderen BSler ja auch noch wie der lange und co. jetzt stellt euch ned so an und ab gehts
ich weiß wir ahben uns spät entschieden aber es gab jeoch probleme zwecks fahren und wer kommt alles mit

auf jeden fall gehen wir, und ich hoffe paar bekannte forumsgesichter zu sehen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Oktober 2004)

ey das ma wieder typisch, da versucht man was im vorraus zu klären und alles entscheidet sich trotzdem erst aufn letzten drücker, find ich echt klasse.
danke.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (29. Oktober 2004)

Also nicht A7 bis Braunschweig sondern mann muss von der A7 auf die A39... wenn man von Süden kommt...aber ab Kassel bzw. Göttingen ist Braunschweig schon ausgeschildert....

Also.....,.. WAS IST DENN MIT MR SEBI ONLINE==??????? DU kommst doch oder??????


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Oktober 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ey das ma wieder typisch, da versucht man was im vorraus zu klären und alles entscheidet sich trotzdem erst aufn letzten drücker, find ich echt klasse.
> danke.



sorry mir tuts ja auch leid aber ich hab kein eigenes auto und bin auch auf andere angewiesen. und wenn die anderen nicht genau wie wissen wer fahren kann, dann kann ich auch nichts dazu. außerdem war doch klar das du mim sebi fährst. und die haben gesagt sie fahren auf jeden fall, genauso wie ich

bei mir war nur unklar wann bzw wie bzw wer alles kommt.


ich hoffe es kommt jemand


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Oktober 2004)

Das war doch mal nen sehr sehr geiles WE.....

Hoffe ihr seit heil Zuhause an gekommen... auch Don Juan de..MAX...  du alter Latino.. 

Besten Dank für den Besuch--- hoffe ihr behaltet das kleine Gallische DORF in BESTER Erinnerung...


MFG

Die Gallier... BS Cryptonittttttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Oktober 2004)

jo mann das war echt mal ein hammer geiles Wochenende, hat richtig spaß gemacht, trialen war hammergeil, endlich mal wieder mit leuten zu fahren, die einem noch was zeigen können. und überhaupt.

ich kann nur die leute bedauern, die nicht da waren, da habt ihr echt was verpasst.

let's go dancing....... Max 

P.S. die ganze welt wird von den Franzosen besetzt und gezwungen anzutippen, nur ein kleines gallisches Dorf widersetzt sich ihren besetztern.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Oktober 2004)

Mission erfüllt!!!!! lol.... Ihr habt es verstanden


Möge die MAcht mit uns sein.....


----------



## Heizerer2000 (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo wieviele wart ihr denn,habt ihr vielleicht paar Bilder gemacht.
Gruss Peter


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Oktober 2004)

und Marcus 2005 ... wie fandest du es??? war doch ganz nett oder nicht?!?!


----------



## tommytrialer (31. Oktober 2004)

na marco add mich mal im icq das wir weiter abenteuerliche sprüche austauschen können

zum we

ey es war so geil und hat alle erwartungen übertrofen.

die hinfahrt im mazda war zwar bissl eng und streßig, aber sonst ok.
angekommen gabs erstmal wohnung besichtigen und dann sofort oldschool videoschaun mit backstreet boy nick carter .

dann kam der nächste morgen und wir gingen voll motiviert zum trialen.
in Braunschweig geht man aus der tür und schon fetzt es übelst.

und diese glascontainer sind so fett am liebsten hätte ich einen eingesteckt.

naja aber zurück zu samstag morgen

die spots liegen alle sehr nahe zusammen und sind so geil von leichten niedrigen spots bis hin zu den üblen hohen mauern gabs alles.

wir sind ca 6,5 stunden getrialt und haben an so nem super pizza schuppen gegessen. die aktionen waren so krass 128 sidehops riesige roller und praller. war echt krass

abends war dann party time. naja war recht cool. genauere details werden nicht veraten, wobei der max war schon saugut dabei.

der sonntag morgen war dann leider ziemlich....wuah
wir konnten alle kaum fahren den der tag vorher war eibnfach zu kras. aufgrund des fehlenden tschis gingen kaum krasse aktionen.

joa naja das war mal grob so was alles passiert ist. alles ausführlich zu schreiben würde den rahmen sprengen.


achso insgesamt waren wir 3 leute die bei marco gepennt haben, dann noch ca 4-6 braunschweigler und  3 aus aschersleben.

joa und gefilmt bzw bilder gabs kaum weil wir alle so geil aufs fahren waren und keiner filmen bzw fotos machen wollte sorry...währt ihr lieber selber gekommen  


naja und das in braunschweig nicht getippt wird stimmt nicht und das die franzosen die einzigsten sind die krass tippen stimmt auch nicht und das der marco der einzigetse bs'ler ist der abgeht ist stimmt auch nicht....es gibt noch die geheimwaffe...


so mal wieder viel zu viel geschwaffelt. muss jetzt erstmal essen und tasche auspacken. fest steht jedoch das BS die beste stadt zum city fahren ist( im vergleich zu stuggi FFM Mainz) und wir auf jeden fall diese session wiederholen werden.

gruß thomas, der fleißig an seinem tschi üben wird


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Oktober 2004)

jo tommy, perfekt zusammen gefasst!! besser hätt ichs nciht schreiben können. ja tschi üben muss ich auch, aba das wird schon. diese session wird auf jeden fall bald wiederholt, und dann mit noch mehr trialern, damits noch geiler wird, war echt derbst geil, aba hammermäßig..  
kann mich gar nciht beruhigen......
also man kann echt sagen, das niveau an dem WE war heftig krass, hab ich noch cniht erlebt bei einer streetsession, da hat man schnell kein bock mehr oder ist so motiviert, das man einen sprung (140cm praller platte im brunnen) 1000000mal wiederholt bis es endlich klappt. 

gruß don juan


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Oktober 2004)

Dancing Queen????   Das ist doch neu   oder....???!?!?!

...uns wollt je keine glauben... aber hab doch immer gesagt...

....unterschätz niemals die dunkle Seite der MAcht.... (oder des tschiiiiisssss)


----------



## konrad (31. Oktober 2004)

das klingt ja abendteuerlich!wenn ihr sowas im nächsten frühjahr wiederholt,will ich auch dabei sein!  

hmm,dann muss ich ja noch tippen lernen


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. November 2004)

Schade das ich nicht kommen konnte , hätte euch do so gerne mal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2004)

wenn das nächste mal bei so ner profi-session ein cameramann gebraucht wird der mitschneidet, bin ich dabei. aber nicht in BS. viel zu weit und die fahrt reicht mir einmal im jahr.


----------



## tommytrialer (1. November 2004)

525 rainer
wo kommst den her? und wie weit würdest du für ne session fahren

@sebi online

hätte dich gerne mal in der city gesehen...naja vielleicht passts irgendwann mal in FFM mainz oder stuggi


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. November 2004)

Oder Freiburg, ist auch ne geile City zum rocken und nicht weit zum fahren für Euch....


----------



## marcus 2005 (1. November 2004)

ja war auf jeden fall geil das we!!endlich wieder mal ein paar leute zu sehen die richtig was aufn kasten ham...  ps... geile hütte habt ihr


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> 525 rainer
> wo kommst den her? und wie weit würdest du für ne session fahren


ich hab 300km nach stuttgart und kann über münchen(100km von mir) 2 leute und 5 fahrräder mitnehmen. also wenn mal was in münchen oder stuttgart ist.. mal sehn. besser nächstes jahr damit ich auch ein bisschen mitfahren kann. in nem rudel über ne unvorbereitete stadt herfallen, das stell ich mir ziemlich cool vor, hehe... wie so ein schwarm hüpfender heuschrecken..


----------

